# Scrimmage Game TONIGHT (8th)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Tonight, 7:00 p.m. 

You can watch it LIVE on Suns.com


Gives us a little sneak peak of whats to come. Stoudemire won't be playing, but everyone else will.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

If you didn't see it, I'll tell you the good and bad of the scrimmage.


Teams were


Orange Team:
PG - Eddie House/Raja Bell play some point
SG - Raja Bell
SF - Marion
PF - Boris Diaw/DJion Thompson
C - Brian Grant/Lucas Tischer


White Team:
PG - Steve Nash/Lever
SG - Barbosa/Lever
SF - Jim Jackson/James Jones
PF - James Jones/ Lucas Tischer
C - Kurt Thomas/Pat Burke



Nash's numbers were like
points - 15 or less
Assist - 8 or more
rebounds - 2 or 3
steals - maybe 1

Also, Nash got a nice block on Eddie. lol that was entertaining.

Marions numbers were (close to)
points - 25
assist - 3 or less
rebounds - 5 or more
steals - 1 or more


THE GOOD.

With Nash and Kurt on the Pick-n-roll. They were great! Kurt was hitting the jumpshot with ease, he probable had 10 or more points (all from his jumpshot) 

He went like 5/8 from the field.

Raja Bell was on fire, he hit 5/7 from 3. And one of the missed 3 was from half court at the buzzer. So, he really went 5/6 from 3.

Then James Jones was doing awesome, he hit like 4/8-9 from the field. 

And Pat Burke was showing the touch, he hit 2-3 14-16 footers and one was almost a 3. 

Nash and Marion were scoring with ease. Nash could of had like 25+ points if he wanted. But he got everyone involded instead.

Barbosa was making layups and hitting 3s without hesitation. But struggled on decision making.



THE BAD.


Brian Grant's jumper was not going for him. He probable went 3/9 from the field.

Then Jim Jax wasn't on target. But he did have some nice passes.

Eddie House was firing away, and not hitting. He probable shot 5/14 from the field.



Overall it was great. 

The finale score was 83 - 83. They didn't do overtime. 


Suns.com will probable put the game on the website tomorrow (Sunday)


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

The game was nice. Nash actually had sumtin around 20 points. I liked Raja alot he really fit into the system well for a first actual game, even tho it was a scrimmage. KT also looked good, he showed he could run the floor and he really didn't slow down the suns. We looked like a strong team. Hoping Amare's injury isnt serious or wont put him out for long we will be a very good team.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, I checked the numbers. 

Nash

points - 22
assist - 11


KT

rebounds - 11
points - 12


Marion had 29 and Raja had 24.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Nice I like the Eddie House swagger


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Sounds good. Just need some Amare now.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

i watched it and i'm really looking to see more of Diaw and Jones. they could be really valiuable to the team as bench players playing alot mintes.

Diaw is scary a player playing PG and PF efficient (not SG-SF tho  )


----------

